# Rain Drops water softener?



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I went to the store to get Calgon today, and right next to it, for a litte more than half the price, was this "Rain Drops" water softener. I bought both, but was wondering if anyone else had done comparisons. Are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

bump!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have never heard or seen this...... you should let us know how it works.......


----------



## mom2kay (Jan 10, 2003)

I've heard that Rain Drops is better than Calgon due to the mechanism that is softens the water... searching for link







:

Oh I can't find it right now







I better go to bed


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

http://www.ianr.unl.edu/pubs/water/nf94.htm


----------



## mom2kay (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you Ulrike. I was not awake enough to find it at 1:30 EDT.

You make me miss my ex-boss Gerhard Becker (He's now in Frankfurt - I worked for him when he was in the States - best boss ever).

Where do you live? I was stationed at Ramstein from 92-94


----------



## erzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, according to that article, Blue Raindrops is better than Calgon, but Raindrops is worse. Do you know which one Walmart had? I'm gonna go check today. I'm all for a better, cheaper version of Calgon. We live in the Texas Hill Country. It's like having all your water filtered through limestone before it gets to you









Melinda


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

The box didn't say blue on it - just Rain Drops. And my Wal-Mart didn't have either Rain Drops OR Calgon - I had to go to the local small grocery store to find it!


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mom2kay_
*Ulrike... Where do you live?*
Heidelberg. See sig line. :LOL

(nak)


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Okay - I used up all my Rain Drops when I stripped my dipes, so I opened up the Calgon, and....

a)CALGON STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN!!!!!! O-M-G, the Rain Drops smells sooooooo much nicer!

b) The calgon powder was white. The Rain Drops powder was blue.

So, maybe the stuff I bought really was the blue Rain Drops that's supposed to work better than Calgon. Regardless, I'll not be buying Calgon agan, just because of the smell. WOAH!


----------



## erzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

I use the Calgon liquid and honestly don't think it smells that much. I've seen lots of posts that the powder smells worse. Maybe try liquid next time if you can find it.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I cannot find Calgon anywhere!







I bought something called "White King" does anyone know about this one? It's oder-free which is good, but when I put it in with my dipes, I didn't get any suds.







: I can't believe my dipes would have no buildup! Maybe all those extra rinses paid off?


----------



## erzzie (Aug 9, 2003)

White King is listed in the "not recommended for automatic washers" category.

Quote from Ulrike's Link:

Precipitating water softener characteristics:

combines with hardness minerals to form a visible, insoluble precipitate that floats on top of water
makes water cloudy
particles cling to fabric and to the inside surface of the machine
the deposit makes fabric harsh, somewhat abrasive and dulls colors
highly alkaline
adversely affects wool and certain dyes not recommended for automatic washers
Examples: Arm and Hammer Washing Soda, Raindrops, Blue Dew, Borax, Climalene, Melo, White King Water Softener, Borateem

How to use:

Use only in the wash water, not in the rinse water. If the softener is not thoroughly rinsed from fabrics, it can irritate the skin and affect the natural characteristics of the cloth. Fabrics that hold any residue become harsh and may scorch when ironed and yellow while in the dryer.

Precipitating water softeners work satisfactorily in wringer-type washing machines. The soap curds and mineral residue are squeezed out of the clothes as they move through the wringer. In an automatic washer precipitate softeners form a residue which clings to fabric and the machine and is hard to remove.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mehndi mama_
*a)CALGON STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN!!!!!! O-M-G, the Rain Drops smells sooooooo much nicer!*
The powder Calgon definitely smells more than liquid. The liquid has a scent, but the powder - WOW! :LOL


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Okay, the smell did tame enough to be pleasant by the time the wash cycle completed...so I guess I can't complain too much. I'm not seeing much difference in the results, though. Maybe I'll run a more rigorous experiment next time I have to buy more.


----------

